# 14 ft valco full restor



## bigfrog23 (May 6, 2011)

Hay new to the forum just picked up my second boat for 300 bucks. Best part is it came with an old mercury 110 not running but should be a easy fix. The motor has good compression and good spark lookslike it just neeeds a new water pump and fuel line. I will get some picks up for it here in a little. 

My plan is to strip the boat down to bare metle and build up from there going to be redoing the transome putting in a front and rear casting decks lights, running lights


----------



## one100grand (May 6, 2011)

Welcome Aboard! Good luck with the mod, I'm still "working" on mine...it was supposed to be done during the winter, but the winter was short and I didn't have enough free time. Unfortunately now, the weather is so beautiful, I'm required to fish on days that could be spent working on my boat.


----------



## bigfrog23 (May 7, 2011)

here are some pic of the boat as it sits right now. worked on the engine today and got it running like new. All it needed was a new fuel line and some spark plugs and a little carb adjustment and it seems as good a new. Its going to need a new water pump be for i test it on the lake though and after that time to sell it i already have 3 motor and cant justify a fourth.


----------



## bigfrog23 (May 9, 2011)

ok so first i thought i would post a quick picture of me 12 footer that i finished about a year ago. it came out good but it was a little to small for me and my girlfriend to go camping in so i started looking for a new project and found the 14 footer.



I got a lot done this weekend =D> . After power washing the boat and checking for leaks. the first part of business was taking care of transom, it looks like the pervious owner had redone it. The only problem was he did it wrong, and on top of that he had used pressure treated lumber soaked in motor oil. So i ripped it out and used it as a starting point and made it better i also got the rear deck built on saturday. the hardest part of building the new transom was getting it in. I built it in 5 peaces with two layers and two layers of fiber glass in the middle came out real strong and looks good.




here is another shot of the supports for the back deck and the location of one of the two gas tanks for the boat the other one will be on the other side



here is a few pics of the deck before I coated it with epoxy. i put a slight ark in the back deck not enough to noticed but enough for water to run to the side and out the back if i get a wave over the stern.









that was it for saturday


----------



## bigfrog23 (May 9, 2011)

Slept in a little today and took the morning to plant my garden. Got started around 11 ish. I started working on the front casting deck. After taking out to a near by lake the other day to check for leaks i also checked stability to my surprise it was a lot more stable than my 12 footer. Which lead me to the decision to put in a raised casting deck. i am also going to put the batterie for the trolling motor.



After that i made a template out of card board and cut out the front deck. for the middle bench i decided to make it into a large storage bin after that i started to carpet the back deck and middle storage area.





when i was working on the back it started raining and had to thing fast and sense the boat dose not fit in the garage. work continued slowly.





finished the back casting deck and middle storage area in the dark before calling it a nite


----------



## bigfrog23 (May 10, 2011)

well i did not get much done to day had class most of the day i did manage to get the two floor board cut out and coated with epoxy and then carpet. the first one was real easy and the second one was was a little harder but neither took as much time as the bow casting deck. in the end i was really happy with the way they came out, they look real sharp.

here is a pic of one of the floor boards


----------



## bigfrog23 (May 16, 2011)

i got a lot done this week its been nice having the week off from work. I got a couple days of fishing in too, with my buddy during the week on our pontoon boats up at lake Sonoma. wether was nice and the fishing wasn't to bad. will get some pic of the progress in the morning but here are a few from our fishing trip


----------



## bigfrog23 (May 16, 2011)

One thing I have not put much thought into was paint for the out side of the boat. I have seen lot on stealflex and a few people that used oil based paint from rustolium. I was wondering about durability of boath and which one is better as fare as quality durability and price and any other thoughts on them


----------



## bigfrog23 (May 17, 2011)

i have had a blast this week building on my boat. i have managed to get all the carpet done and the inside pated with dark gray hammer finish turned out real nice. i also got most of my aluminum in with brass screws locks real sharp. i am real happy with the way it is turning out. i also finished most of the wiring up in the boat i used a blue sea fuse box and ran 2 gage wire from the battery to a breaker and then to the blue sea fuse box. i also put in two pedestal seats with removable post for now i am reusing my seat out of my 12 footer to save some money for now i like the look of the seat on HennaOjisan 12 foot valco there real nice. i ended up painting the engine cover for the motor white for now as it was pretty beat up. Any one know were i can get some vinyl graphics for the cover that look like the old graphics. i also put in two sets of fishing pole holder it was a challenge to find good spots to put them and not take up too much room. i also added in foam under the decking and up in the the bow i also added in pour in foam to compensate for all the foam i removed from the center bench that i turned into a nice size storage compartment.
here u can see the front deck finished with aluminum trim on the hatches 


i added two seat mount so u can drive comfortably and put it in the center to fish







this little peace took a lot longer to make than i thought.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 17, 2011)

For the vinyl graphics for your motor check with "Vinyl Images" he is one of the site sponsors.


----------



## bigfrog23 (May 17, 2011)

here are some more pic of the almost finished product

















here is one over all from the front still need to paint the bottom and sides


----------



## bigfrog23 (May 18, 2011)

thanks lckstckn2smknbrls for the tip will look into it i need to get some for the merc to as i am in the process of restoring it.


----------

